# Ipad et mind mapping



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

Hello ! Je me pose la question suivante : pensez-vous que l'ipad va être une contribution majeure pour ce qui est du mind mapping ? Je veux dire : avec la possibilité de dessiner des cartes heuristiques au doigt ? Quelqu'un y voit-il au contraire un ou des inconvénients ? Voyez ceci : http://www.thinkbuzan.com/us/newsletters/april2010


----------

